
The eco machine that can magic water out of thin air - peter123
http://www.guardian.co.uk/environment/2008/nov/23/water-mill-eco-invention
======
moxy
The efficiency of this machine is make-or-break; if it becomes feasable to use
in an arid environment, and it's also cheap to produce, this could be world-
changing. My intuition, on the other hand, tells me that this is a long time
away from becoming ubiquitous, if it ever does. For one, it uses electricity,
and environments which are able to support an electrical system usually can
also support plumbing. Though it could make for an interesting addition to an
environmentally-friendly home.

